# Followup : 2003 Taconic's BBQ



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

just like to thank taconic maint. for their hospatality on sat
the bbq was a great time

where else can you see almost all the major equipment manuf.
on display and it was a pleasure to meet alot of the plowsite regulars




cardoctor


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*Followup : 2003 Taconics BBQ*

As usual, the bbq seems to be over quicker than it began. I got there a little before 10am and the place was packed with equipment. The fog that had covered the area before was lifting off and it turned out to be as nice of a day as it was two years ago.

There were a lot of vendors, every major brand of plow was there along with some spreaders, caterpillar equipment, downester spreaders, st jacques enterprises and more. I met wxmn6, cardoctor, prosnow , snowplowjay, ct18fireman, john dimartino, chuck smith and his wife, alan and his wife, brimow525, Pelican, 99SDPSD and our host, Taconic and i'm sure there's others i forgot.

My digital camera died half way through the show, so i'm going to compile a photo album with some other photos from plowsite members. Click on the link in my signature, and it will be the first photo album on the top.

It was a great time, lots of laughs, and i hope to see everyone next year!

Thanks again John Parker/ aka Taconic for hosting this event.

Bryan


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Wow, what a great turnout! The weather have been cooperating all day, much better than last year! Alot of equipment on display, and alot of great Plowsite people. I met so many members that I lost tracking of. Met Jerre Heyer, Chuck and his wife Chris, Bryan (snow), Cardoctor, Pelican, SnowplowJay, Mick, Got Grass, Sonjaab, John Parker, ProSno, Brimow525, John DiMartino, JCurtis, Alan, and everyone else that I did not remember to mention. :waving: 

Saw a bunch of nice equipment on display and I will be posting pictures of them. I probably took pics of nearly every equipment that was there, but will post just some of them to allow some of you to post your own pics, just to be on fair side.  

It was definitely a wonderful event and I, without a doubt, would be going there again next year!   

Thanks again John for hosting this great event! It would not have be possible without you, and Bryan (snow).


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had alot of fun. Im sure there was tons of nice new equipment to see also. It must have been cool to meet alot of the guys here from PlowSite too, put a face with a user name, maybe next year I will move my lazy butt, hehe. I cant wait to see the pictures you guys have. Mike


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Once again a big THANK YOU to John Parker and all the fine people at Taconic Maintenance for another wonderful snowplow BBQ.

I just thought I would rush home and post a few of the many pics that were taken... ( I saw a whole mess of PLowsite guys and gals up there today) and a bunch of them had digital cameras, so there should be a whole s*** load of pics.

See what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its Al Nadeau from Vuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmont


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

And Jerre drove all the way in with his rig


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

a few other shots


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

and another


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

more good stuff


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Yeah Mike, I told you several times that you really should have come, and that you would miss alot of stuff if you didn't come. Oh well, there always will be next year so you better come the next time!  

Pics are coming up. I will be posting a few of them here, but Byran (snow) will have a photo album created after I sent him a batch of pics that I took, so you can view it from there.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

and some more


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

more


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey, nice couple of pics you posted! I like that new UltraMount sitting there, hehe. Jerres new Ford with the Blizzard and sidewing is a nice looking combo.  Mike 

EDIT: Wow I just the other pictures above, I was posting while you were still putting up more. Great looking equipment!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*This is not your daddy's snowblower*

and another


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*a "Magic" Truck*

One of John Parkers trucks


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*The Motherload of Magic*

is what you find sitting behind the MAGIC PALACE

By the way...... any need a pusher of twenty? see Mr. Parker, he has a few assorted sizes just laying around.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ pics*

Can you find Chuck ?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

Inside


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

Here's Geo selling T-shirts


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

Jerre's Rig


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Bwhite now you know what I was talking about at Ashland  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I can find Chuck in that picture...the hat is a dead give away, hehehe. The night I met him at my house he had that hat on too. He is wearing it in his avatar pic too, I guess thats his favorite hat.  Chuck, just kidding with ya! Mike :waving:


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

Western V


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I got to tell ya, I am impressive with Jerre's rig strobe setup. He has strobes in the roof marker lamps flashing, and also another one in rear center high mount stop lamp. He has a Blizzard 810 (Pelican's plow) on front of his F350 rig, with a Sidewing.

Here is a pic of Jerre demoing the Sidewing.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another pic of Jerre's rig with Blizzard & Sidewing plow controllers.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another pic. That is Blizzard 680 on the dolly on the left. You can see that the Sidewing has urethane edge on bottom of it.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

It was great JDPlower . There was a wide variety of equipment on display . They did a great job


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pic of F-550 PSD dump with 9' Fisher X-Blade mild steel, with chrome underbody storage boxes, and Buyer stainless spreader on the rear. It also has very nice chrome wheels on it. Very nice rig to plow with.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Close-up pic of 9' Fisher X-blade mild steel. The moldboard is bolted on the plow frame just exactly the same way stainless moldboards are. Actually looks good to me.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

urethane and side wings


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pic of '03 Chevy 2500HD with 8'2" Boss V plow. Perfect matching color, huh?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*BBQ*

F550 with 9 foot yellow X Blade


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pic of GMC 2500HD Duramax with 8.5' Western UltraMount V plow.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Heck if I knew that they were gonna bring the MS XBLADE ( mild steel) I would have brought up my Stainless Steel XBLADE

Then you guys could have seen them side by side.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Can you say W .... I .... D .... E ???? 

I think that's the last pic I am posting here. The rest of pics will be on Bryan (snow) picture album on his website.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *Heck if I knew that they were gonna bring the MS XBLADE ( mild steel) I would have brought up my Stainless Steel XBLADE
> 
> Then you guys could have seen them side by side. *


Sorry, no offense Jeff.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

As always had a great time, I would like to thank John Parker for holding a great show that gets better every year. Thankyou.

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Great pics I would be like a kid in the candy store over there  When I win the mega millions I will take one of each please.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

That F550 is absolutely beautiful! That color with the chrome wheels is really a sharp combination!  Mike


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

WOW, Those are great pics. It was a good thing I had my bib on when I stated looking at them. I envy you all who got to go. Thanks for letting me be a part of the show by showing the pics, I hope we will see more!
I am REAL disappointed that I didn't see any Meyer blades were they there? I hope that they were and that their pics are still coming, I would be VERY disappointed if they ignored such an opportunity to display. I might even think less of them as a company who couldn't be bothered to show up. Anyone have answers???


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hmmm*

As I think about the BBQ it struck me that I didnt see any Meyers products . Dont know why ?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nope*

I didnt see any Meyers products Bill


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

hmm.. Strange I didn't see Geo. drooling not even a beer! But nice to put a face with the name.

Iceman, and BWhite Thanks for the pics.

Rick


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

My pleasure Rooster


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I didn't see any Meyer's products there either... but then I wasn't looking for them anyway!!!! 

WXMN6 No Offense taken, I just figured that if Fisher was going to be there, they would most likely have brought the Stainless version, so why duplicate efforts...besides I caught a few extra zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's this morning and was just in too much of a hurry to stop and put the XBlade on my truck this morning.

Anyway, mine looks almost exactly like the one on that red 550, just shiner and a foot shorter


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This one is for you Mike... (Lots more pics coming)

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Johnny D smoked out Jay when Jay was trying to leave, LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm guessing Jay can't see much... and the soot looks nice on his white truck. 

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Then of course John had to turn around, so why not light em up a little.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This was spooling up for that burnout.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Jay wanted to take an RCS pusher home with him. He insisted it would line up with his mount.... LOL

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

From left to right

CT, John D, Jerre, and cardoctor.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

JCurtis has a NICE truck!

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

sonjaab set up and ready to sell. From left to right, sonjaab (George), Alan's wife, Alan, John D.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

BRIMOW525 checking out the Bobcat Toolcat.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Pelican's CAT w/blower.

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Too bad nobody got a pic of Jerre's marker lights burning up, that was a surprise! Turns out strobes generate a bit of heat and when in the confined space of the marker, melted the lenses. We were standing next to the truck and smelled something burning, after a few minutes someone noticed the markers were smoking!

Mony thanks to John Parker, a great time was had by all. Even though I live closest to the BBQ, I'm just arriving home. Turns out a number of Plowsite members enjoy fermented grain as much as I do. George, you're quite a character!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

JCB Fastrac... Reminds me of a Unimog!

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

JCB Fastrac 2

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

JCB Fastrac... last one.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

John D, Lola, Pelican.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

JCurtis's truck, John D's Dodge, and Matt Bowman's Dodge. My wife and Lola are hiding from the camera....

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Setting up early in the AM. Lots of fog.

Thanks to John Parker for once again hosting the BBQ. I think this year was an overwhelming success. 

Had a nice dinner after the BBQ with John D and his wife, and kids, and Gregg Blair, Pelican, Jerre, Matt Bowman, and Jerre's Brother in law Bill, and my wife.

Sounds like you guys had fun at Uno Pelican! drinkup:

~Chuck:


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Looks like i missed a good time, i think i'll have to win the lotto and come up next year and get some new toys


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Three Plowsite stooges:
Chuck Smith, Smilin' John DiMartino, and myself.

JustUsDe's Chevy is just behind us.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

You guys need to smile more , well not you Pelican and Chuck lol
Looks like the weather was great .So who went home with a new toy? many to choose from.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok here they are. I know many of you (especially the guys who were at the BBQ want to see what I have up my sleeve with these pics.)

Heres a Dodge Ram with a Boss full trip on it.

BTW this guy on the right was a real hot shot. He was catching everyone and shooting the bull with them.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Cat,smiling for a pic isnt one of my bettr qualitys,LOL.The sun in out face didnt help any either,i wish i had a set of these for that pic . I know I am vertically challenged,but with Chuck,and Pelican next to me,I look even shorter .


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

John I would be the same way standing next to them I'm not all that tall either.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

MM2 with a Downeaster and a few RCS snow pushers behind it.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

*Thanks Taconic!!*

That was a great time. It was a blast seeing the gear and putting some faces with the names from here.

A quick question... Did anyone grab the card of the lady selling the high-visiblity jackets? If so could you please forward me their website address via PM? (Doesn't break any rules does it?)

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I understand that Mr Ice O Way and Mr Ultra Mount had a near death experience together.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Southford Truck Equipers with their ICE O WAY display truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Man isnt Jerre't truck a beauty.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A nice shot of a JCB right in front of the Taconic Maintenance sign


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Since someone already posted one of the Blizzard 680 ill post a pic of the backside of it for you guys.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Whos this wildman?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

a closer view of Jerres side wing. That was the first time I had ever seen one of those side wings up close and I was very impressed with its engineering design.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Just in case you you doubted Johns mods check out his window


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Hey Jerre can you put a plow on this????


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

TOOL CAT


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProSno _
> *Hey Jerre can you put a plow on this???? *


Then Blizzard would have to change their slogan to

"GET Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide and Looooooooooooooooong"

Jay


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

FORD TOUGH


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Bobcat 463 with plow (awesome Sidewalk machine) and another angle of the Tool Cat


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

How was that gmc duramax? next to the ford


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Look at that stud in the Bobcat  LOL (ProSno)


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The spreader that was attached to the Tool Cat


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Here we are at pizza uno sonjaab, got grass, Bob and Ray (JustUsDe) and me in back of them


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I had to post a close up of this sign. It was really fitting for that blower if you got to see the size of it up close.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Mr Pelican in his truck, Nice truck guy! cant wait to put stacks on mine


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

This ones for Snowplowjays little honey (snowplowjaysgirl) heres Jay...


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey is that Toby Keith behind the wheel????


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

What a beautiful Logo


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Read the pic it says it all


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Heres mrs. St. Jacques talking to my plow driver catherine, nice jackets-warm and relective just check it out in the pic


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I think hes got something against white trucks


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

GROUP PIC (L to R)
ProSno (Bill), CT18Fireman (Jesse), Chuck Smith, Snow (Bryan), JustUsDe's friend, John DiMartino, JustUsDe (Ray), Me, Pelican, and LOLA


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Jay cant you make me taller in photoshop??? LOL


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Im working on it 



Jay


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Me and LOLA

She is a very nice lady.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

See Jay, I told you, you needed another hair cut! 

LOL

 

Rick


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rooster _
> *See Jay, I told you, you needed another hair cut!
> 
> LOL
> ...


Actually funny you say that. I let my buddies half drunk hairdresser girl friend cut my hair a few hours after the BBQ LOL


----------



## snowplowjaysgrl (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProSno _
> *This ones for Snowplowjays little honey (snowplowjaysgirl) heres Jay... *


 Thanks, he's such a cutie.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ProSno _
> *Jay cant you make me taller in photoshop??? LOL *


your wish is my comand


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! is that the Jolly Green Giant.


No its just LIL Bill Biggy sized. pumpkin: 



Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I heard someone say biggie sized...someone going to Wendys??  As long as you guys are doing photoshop, take that green hat off of Chuck, I wanna see what hes hiding under there! LMAO!!!  Mike


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *I heard someone say biggie sized...someone going to Wendys??  As long as you guys are doing photoshop, take that green hat off of Chuck, I wanna see what hes hiding under there! LMAO!!!  Mike *


I couldnt find any fake hair 
so this will have to do


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Somebody's got WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much time on his hands


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Good one Nate, hopefully Chuck doesnt get mad at us.  Its all in good fun, maybe you can put a smile on Johns face, lol! Mike


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Glad you left early to make it home for the game Jay???


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *Glad you left early to make it home for the game Jay??? *


ehhhhhhhhhhh errrrrrrrrrr ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm It was only game one were still gonna do it 

Jay


----------



## MsQueen (Oct 6, 2003)

*good time*

Seems like you all had a good time. Bill you are fine the way you are but the picture made me laugh--good one! How far is this place from MA?


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

WOW I look wierd being that tall, made me shudder. Think I'm happy just being the little guy.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*from Ma*

201 miles 3.5 hours from Marlborough Ma


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Nice pics fellas.

Glad to put some faces with names.

Maybe some year, I can make it out there.

Looked like a lot of fun,
Mark K


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I would have loved to go, but I was busy getting ready for a big drag day at Cordova Dragway Park. Great day, only minor problems, and the weather turned out great, 75° and sunny. 

Mark- some year you, me, and the other Quad Cities/ Central IL plowers should make the trek out to the BBQ together. Looks like fun, and definately some great people and equipment there!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Of course another great time to be had by all. The weather was great and so was everything else. It was nice putting new name to faces, Steve (wmnx6) JustUsDe boyz, sonnjab, Chuck, BKrois, and all the others. I was great to look at the equipment and products and get ideas and so on. Can't wait for it to snow. Have a good season everyone!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

hey John, we can caravan up there next year


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Looks like you guys had a great time. John D. How many sets of rear tires have you gone through this year. Just messin with you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's what's under the hat. This was at my wedding. I was showing off my ring, LOL.

~Chuck


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

*great pic*

It was really nice to meet all of you.. I hope the Delaware guys and everyone else made it home safely...


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Nice to meet you too Lola !


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I would like to give another round of applause to Taconic and his staff for putting together a very informative and extremely fun event. A good time was had by all and you have a very nice shop.


Thank you and good luck this winter Mr. Taconic.



Jay


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Yeah what Jay said


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Hey JAY, get busy on those leaves already !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can hear those customers complaining already


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *Hey JAY, get busy on those leaves already !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can hear those customers complaining already *


Trust me, you wont here an arguement now that I got back from the BBQ. I knew if I didnt go that I would be a miserable complainer all the way up until next years BBQ. So whats the date. Im ready to start planning. Maybe by then ill have my new diesel and will have a "SMOKE OFF" with Johnny D 

Jay


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Jay -you look cute in that picture of you and I but I look terrible .: Cut me out -LOL!!! See you in May :waving


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

*BTW*

Im going to post some of these pictures on the OCC board if thats OK?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL !!!!

Made it to Collingswood NJ.....................
Got a few Ts left for you Philly boyz..................

Hey Shawn Adams...I got your goodies too..shoot me a PM
so I can send your BOOTY shirts....Hope your Xl or larger !

Thanks again to John Parker and staff ! Awesome time!

Good to meet you all again !

Special thanks to those who helped me broken up
azz hand out the shirts too !................
George............. 

Hope Mike aka got grass made it home !


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*THINGS I LEARNED AND EXPERIENCED*

What a weekend!!!! Here is a small list of things I learned or had demonstrated to me at the BBQ.

I learned that you shouldn't't complain that a 4 hour trip turned into a 4.5 hr. trip. The trip back could be worse.

I learned it is a good ideal to take a map with you if you don't know where your going.

I learned don't trust your friends ability to read a map once you do get one. (Rob)

I experienced that it is possible to ride over the Hudson River Bridge 4 times when you are looking for your hotel only to find out you didn't need to ride over it at all.(thank god for EZ pass).

I found out if Pelican don't want to eat dinner with you he will send you over that same bridge 2 more times looking for a restaurant he wasn't going to in the first place.(honest mistake lol)

I learned that you actually can smoke without a lit cigarette.(John D. demonstrated that with Jay's help.)lol

I learned that strobe lites in your running lites and 3rd brake melt your lens. Thanks Jerre for demostrating that.

Speaking of smoking I learned that short little pizza bar managers don't like when you smoke in their bar. (George showed me that). They even get madder when he refuses to put it out.

I learned that even if my plow dealer is real nice they still can make my electrical system look like an abortion.(Thanks Chuck and John D. for pointing that out)

I learned that nude bars are no fun to go to if you can't drink in them. I also learned dancers don't like you if you don't give them money. . Owners of nude bars don't like when you tell them their place is a dive and smells.

I learned even if Magic salt liquid is made from alcohol by products it doesn't mean that it makes for good tasting shots.

I learned that scaffolding is much closer than it appears in your mirror (those that stayed at best inn should know what i'm talking about.)

I learned that it is better to check out before you drive a half hour down the road and have to turn around and go back. Sure sign that the trip home was going to be eventful.

I also learned that 4.5 hrs. up to the BBQ is better than 6.0 hr trip home.

I learned that if you turn the wrong way on I-84 Connecticut is pretty close.lol.

Most of all I learned that everyone I met from this site is even more helpful and fun in person. I can't wait until next years BBQ.

Thanks for a GREAT TIME!!!!
Ray


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ray

I need details

SONJAAB told off the manager ROFLMAO I love that guy


And second I see that you touched base in my state of CT. Did ya feel quesy LOL.


Oh and dont feel bad I asked a woman pushing a baby to direct me to RT 55 East and she says in a dumbfounded look YOUR ON IT BUDDY. I felt like a MORON.



Jay


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

*RAY*

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Learned alot huh?

It was awesome meeting you guys. and listening to your horror internet stories -lol Hope to see you guys again ..:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ray, your post above was funny as hell!  It really made me laugh, lol! For a grown man, you learned an awful lot of things in one day, haha! Mike :waving:


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow after hearing all that I'm sad i missed such an educational day... lol


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Lola,
It was nice meeting you. It would of been fun if we could of took you out drinking with us.

Jay,
I will pm you the details about George and is smoke.

Mike97SS,
I am glad you got a laugh out of it. Believe it or not I left a few things out. Some things are better not to be told.

ADAMS Towing,
You did miss a fun and educational weekend

I still gotta find the time to post a couple pics.

Ray


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Lola,It was nice meeting you. It would of been fun if we could of took you out drinking with us.
> ,


LMAO -If I went I could just tell I would have been in alot of trouble , espesialy(?) hanging out with all you guys-LOL

I'd be the one posting all the things I learned instead -LOL!!! pumpkin:


----------



## snowplowjaysgrl (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: THINGS I LEARNED AND EXPERIENCED*



> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *I learned that nude bars are no fun to go to if you can't drink in them. I also learned dancers don't like you if you don't give them money. . Owners of nude bars don't like when you tell them their place is a dive and smells. *


ROFL This one was my favorite! LOL! I loved that whole post. Too funny!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Ray, Now if only you could make the 7 hr trip home much shorter by turning all the lights green I'd be really gratefull.

Thanks to John ( and SNOW ) for putting together such a great event.

I'm glad I was able to provide some of the learning experiences there. Smoked the center lense at a county fair this summer. I guess it's time to put some vent holes in them for summer use. Never seem to have that problem in snow....LOL

George was a great time an UNO's. Ray thanks for the scouting reports to Grass. Saved us a couple of 10minute trips across the bridge.

Funny thing is everything is 10 min away there and it seemed to take 20+ to get there. My guess is no one wears a watch that keeps time that's why they make so much money in the winter by the hour.

Great picts on the 6+ pages. 

Yes Bill I can mount a plow on that limo.

Mike you need to make the trip next year. Pro Sno and I were looking for you till wmx6 let us know you didn't make it.

Just getting on after the return trip and it's back to installs and repairs again.

Got to get those light's fixed.


Jerre


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, I should go next year. Maybe I can ride up with or follow Chuck Smith there. Me and him live about 20-25 minutes apart from each other. I have met him once in person, he stopped by my house and we hung out and talked for a good while. Hes a real good guy, well I guess you knew that already, you were with him the other day!  Mike :waving:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Wussy boy!!!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

If you keep that up, I wont go next year either!  Mike :waving:


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I second what Pelican said !!!


Wussy, Wussy Boy


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

you promise





cardoctor


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT...For the poor fellas who couldn' come !........geo


----------

